# SUSTITUTOS COMPONENTES de amplificador



## broka (Dic 12, 2006)

quien me puede dar las sustituciones posibles de estos componentes, los necesito para un amplificador de audio??
-2SA1306 TO-220
-2SC2240 TO-220
-2SC2240 TO-92A
-2SC3298 TO-220


----------



## bachi (Dic 13, 2006)

Hola, los sustitutos de estos componentes son:
2SA1306 es igual al ecg 2577 este es el complementario del 2SC3298 que es igual al ecg 2576 y el sustituto del 2sc2240 es el ecg 382. la palabra ecg es el libro de reemplazos de componentes electronicos , espero te sea de utilidad.
Saludos


----------

